# Netzwerkdrucker aus dem Internet erreichen



## K3n$! (24. März 2012)

Heyho, 

ich hoffe, dass es hier im Forum noch kein Thread bzgl. des Themas gibt 

Es geht darum, dass ich gern eine Datei über das Internet auf meinem Drucker daheim ausdrucken möchte. 
Der Drucker (Brother DCP-365CN) ist per LAN an einem Speedport W722v angeschlossen. 
In anderen Foren habe ich gelesen, dass man VPN nutzen sollte, da man sonst höchstwahrscheinlich mit 
Druckaufträgen überflutet wird. Könnt ihr mir bei diesem Problem behilflich sein ?

Was muss ich dafür tun ?

- DynDNS einrichten
- VPN einrichten
- Router konfigurieren
- Netzwerkdrucker einrichten
- ...


Greetz K3n$!


----------



## Joel-92 (24. März 2012)

Keine Ahnung ob das bei deinem Drucker geht, bei einigen HP Druckern gibt es jedenfalls eine HP ePrint Technik, bei denen das möglich ist.


----------



## K3n$! (24. März 2012)

Hmm, ich habe gerade gelesen, dass der Speedport so eine Funktion nicht beherrscht (VPN Einrichtung).
Gibt es da Alternativen ?

@Joel-92: So etwas habe ich bei Brother nicht finden können.


----------



## Jimini (28. März 2012)

In der aktuellen c't ist ein Artikel zu diesem Thema zu finden. Vielleicht hilft er dir ja weiter.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Frezy (28. März 2012)

Hey,

Dann kommst du wohl um einen kleinen Server nicht herum. Alternativen gibt es keine, wo nicht mindestens ein aktives Gerät bei dir zuhause Platz finden müsste.

Ohne VPN wird das eine sehr kostspielige Geschichte.  Aber ich glaube die Netzwerkdrucker nehmen eh nur Aufträge vom lokalen Netz an. Also ohne VPN ist das gar nicht möglich.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Frezy


----------



## K3n$! (28. März 2012)

Okay  Könntest du mir vielleicht grob sagen, was in der c't drin steht ? 

Einen Server möchte auf jeden Fall nicht extra kaufen müssen. Max. Budget für etwas, 
das ich kaufen müsste, liegt bei ca. 20€. Ansonsten lohnt sich das Ganze für mich nicht.

Ich werde es die Tage mal probieren, ohne VPN zu drucken. 


Greetz K3n$!


----------



## MaNT1S (28. März 2012)

openvpn wäre eine kostenlose möglichkeit
allerdings brauchst du auch eine feste ip adresse dyndns (soweit ich weiß nicht mehr kostenlos?) 
OpenVPN Community Software


oder ganz simpel über teamviewer das dokument rüber kopieren und dann auf dem rechner drucken ^^


----------



## K3n$! (28. März 2012)

@MaNT1s: DynDNS ist nur bei Dyndns.org nicht mehr kostenlos. No-ip.com bietet das immer noch an. 
Und wenn, dann sollte das Ganze ohne zusätzlichen PC funktionieren. Da mein Router allerdings kein VPN 
beherrscht, wird das erstmal wegfallen. Ich will das auch erstmal nur testen, wie praxistauglich das ist.


Edit: Könnte ich auch so einen Router an den Speedport hängen und dort per Firmware Mod VPN einspielen, 
sodass mein Vorhaben funktioniert ?

--> TP-Link TL-WR1043ND, 300Mbps (MIMO) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Wichtig wäre hier, dass der auch mit den vorhandenen T-Home Media Receivern funktioniert.


----------



## Jimini (28. März 2012)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Okay  Könntest du mir vielleicht grob sagen, was in der c't drin steht ?


 Die vorgeschlagene Lösung beinhaltet ein in c't 6/12 enthaltenes Programm namens "WebPrint" sowie Outlook, ebenfalls wird ein ePrint-fähiger Drucker benötigt.

MfG Jimini


----------



## K3n$! (28. März 2012)

Okay. Und woher weiß ich, dass mein Drucker "ePrint"-fähig ist ?


----------



## danomat (28. März 2012)

Hm. Ich hab zb nen hp b110. Der hat eprint. Sprich er hat ne eigene email adresse. Alles was ich dahin schicke wird bei mir gedruckt. 

So in etwa willst du es auch oder?

Btw. Der hat nur 79€ gekostet


----------



## MaNT1S (29. März 2012)

K3n$! schrieb:


> @MaNT1s: DynDNS ist nur bei Dyndns.org nicht mehr kostenlos. No-ip.com bietet das immer noch an.
> Und wenn, dann sollte das Ganze ohne zusätzlichen PC funktionieren. Da mein Router allerdings kein VPN
> beherrscht, wird das erstmal wegfallen. Ich will das auch erstmal nur testen, wie praxistauglich das ist.



joa dann mit no-ip 

btw: openvpn kannst du auch auf deinen laufenden Rechner installieren also ohne zusätzlichen Rechner
ist evtl ne stunde arbeit


----------



## K3n$! (29. März 2012)

@danomat: Ja, genau so etwas hätte ich gern, eben nur dass mein Gerät von Brother ist. 
Wir hatten früher schon HP Drucker und mit denen waren wir überhaupt nicht zufrieden. 
Allein die Sache mit den Patronen ist bei unserem Gerät, was wir, glaube ich, für ca. 65€ gekauft, sehr gut gelöst. 
--> 8xSchwarz, 4xCyan, 4xYellow, 4xMagenta = 20€ und in den Patronen ist sogar noch mehr drin. 
Bei HP hat allein schon eine einzige Patrone fast 20€ gekostet und gute Nachfüllpatronen gab es nicht. 
Aber das nur neben bei 

@MaNT1S: Ich will ja kein zusätzliches Gerät dafür verwenden müssen. Hier geht es mir auch allein um den Aufwand und die Stromkosten. 
Ich will das ganze entweder so lösen, dass ich einfach auf einem anderen Rechner auf Drucker klicke und der druckt das dann bei mir aus. Falls das nicht funktionieren sollte, weil der Rechner nur Druckaufträge aus dem Heimnnetzwerk annimmt, würde mich die Lösung mit dem E-print sehr interessieren. 

Gibt es denn diese c't Ausgabe noch zu kaufen? Ist ja nun schon schon der 29.


----------



## Jimini (29. März 2012)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Gibt es denn diese c't Ausgabe noch zu kaufen? Ist ja nun schon schon der 29.


Die Ausgabe 8/12 dürfte noch bis zum 6.4. im Handel erhältlich sein, am besten wirfst du da einfach mal einen Blick rein, ob die Lösung dich interessiert. Notfalls kannst du die Ausgabe aber auch portofrei unter c't Magazin - Die erfolgreiche Computerzeitschrift - heise-shop.de nachbestellen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## K3n$! (29. März 2012)

Du sagtest, mein Drucker müsste "e-print"-fähig sein. 
Könntest du mir vielleicht sagen, wie ich das herausfinden kann ?


----------



## MaNT1S (29. März 2012)

also ich fass das mal zusammen 

1. dein Drucker (Brother DCP-365CN) hat keine eprint ähnliche Funktion
2. der Speedport W722v hat keine VPN Möglichkeit

kommst also um einen neuen/gebrauchten Router mit eingebautem VPN nicht herum
oder einen anderem Drucker mit so nem eprint kram

____________________________________________

oder dein Rechner zu hause bekommt openvnc drauf und bleibt immer an

____________________________________________
oder evtl über LPR ???
einfach mal den Port 515/tcp im Router auf den Drucker weiterleiten

dann unter windows 7 auf systemsteuerung->Programme und Funktionen->Windows-Funktionen....->Druck und Dokumentdienste->Haken bei LPR..... setzen

und dann den Drucker als Lokalen Drucker installieren;
neuen Anchluss erstellen->LPR Port

LPD Servername = IP Adresse / oder NoIP

Name des Druckers: müsste eingentlich lp1 sein??? das weiß ich nicht mehr 

und dann immer weiter bis fertig 

keine Ahnung ob dein drucker das kann habs bisher auch nur über extra Druckerserver gemacht und auch nur im LAN

________________________________

oder Google Cloud Print
http://www.google.com/cloudprint/learn/
aber kA wie das gehen soll


----------



## K3n$! (29. März 2012)

Mkay, woher weißt du, dass der nicht eprint-fähig ist ? 
Steht das irgendwo oder können das nur HP Drucker ?

Wie sieht es dann mit einem alternativen Router aus ? 
(TP-Link TL-WR1043ND, 300Mbps (MIMO) | Geizhals.at Deutschland) 
Der muss allerdings zwingend mit den T-Home Media Receivern funktionieren.


----------



## Jimini (29. März 2012)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Du sagtest, mein Drucker müsste "e-print"-fähig sein.
> Könntest du mir vielleicht sagen, wie ich das herausfinden kann ?


 Das sollte bei den Spezifikationen deines Modells zu finden sein, aber wie MaNT1S schon schreibt, scheint es bei dem von dir verwendeten Modell nicht möglich zu sein.

Von einer öffentlichen Freigabe des Druckers würde ich allerdings absehen - zumindest würde ich sowas nicht auf Standardports laufen lassen, sonst dauert es sicherlich nicht lange, bis irgendein Scherzkeks die Freigabe entdeckt und dann dutzende schwarze Seiten an deinen Drucker schickt.

MfG Jimini


----------



## K3n$! (29. März 2012)

Hmm, wenn ich jetzt die Möglichkeit mit E-print und normaler Freigabe mal weglasse und mich auf VPN konzentriere, 
wie genau müsste ich da vorgehen ?

- VPN fähigen Router kaufen (--> TP-Link TL-WR1043ND, 300Mbps (MIMO) | Geizhals.at Deutschland)
- Firmware vom Router flashen und VPN einrichten
- VPN auf dem jeweiligen anderen Gerät einrichten 
[--> somit ist ein neues "lokales" Netzwerk entstanden, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe]
- nun nur noch den Drucker einrichten auf dem anderen Gerät und fertig 


Ist das so richtig ?

Wie ich schon schrieb, muss der Router mit dem VDSL50er Anschluss der Telekom klarkommen und er muss die beiden Media Receiver der Telekom unterstützen, weshalb hier VLAN-Unterstützung erforderlich ist (?). 
--> http://wiki.openwrt.org/toh/tp-link/tl-wr1043nd#switch.ports.for.vlans 
bzw. 
-->*** Configuration - DD-WRT Wiki[/URL]

Beide alternativ-Firmwares sollten also mit dem Entertain Paket funktionieren, soweit ich das sehe oder ?


----------



## MaNT1S (29. März 2012)

K3n$! schrieb:


> ...Wie sieht es dann mit einem alternativen Router aus ?
> (TP-Link TL-WR1043ND, 300Mbps (MIMO) | Geizhals.at Deutschland)
> ...


 
der geht schonmal nicht (hab zumindest nichts mit VPN gefunden bei dem)

der hier aber: tl-wr842nd
TL-WR842ND: TP-Link mit neuem 300Mbit-WLAN-Router

hat für ~30 € ordentlich Extras ^^


deine T-Home Media Receivern sollten wohl das kleinste Problem sein... werden warscheinlich mit jedem Router laufen :what:

oke dein vdsl50+ iptv is wohl doch komplizierter 

aber so wie ich gelesen hab ist nur "multicast/QOS" wichtig? und das kann der von mir verlinkte router wohl

aber da schwinden bei mir die Kenntnisse mangels T-Home Anschluss ^^


----------



## K3n$! (29. März 2012)

Bei meinem Vorschlag stand etwas von open wrt und dd wrt und damit sollte man doch per alternativ firmware auch VPN Funktionen einspielen können oder nicht ?

Dein Vorschlag: TP-Link TL-WR842ND, 300Mbps (MIMO) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Mein Vorschlag: TP-Link TL-WR1043ND, 300Mbps (MIMO) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


Und wenn ich das so sehe, steht bei gh.de auch erstmal nichts von vpn. Die Funktion wird sicherlich via open wrt implementiert.
Außerdem gefällt mir bei dem anderen, dass der schon GBit -LAN hat. Das wäre bei einem Neukauf schon sehr interessant.


----------



## MaNT1S (29. März 2012)

joa gigabit ist schon nett 

zu den Routern... also ich schaue schon auf die Herstellerseiten um die Spezi zu lesen 
und das steht bei deinem nichts von VPN bei meinem schon

alles weiter sollten sich mal die experten hier anschauen... weil wie gesagt da verlassen mich meine kenntnisse

btw: ist dies open wrt gedöns überhaupt für alle router geeignet? ^^


----------



## K3n$! (29. März 2012)

So, wie ich das gelesen habe, müssen die Router VLAN unterstützen: 
Telekom Entertain

Open wrt unterstützen auch nicht alle Router, ebenso dd wrt. 
Damit könnte ich aber die VPN Funktion einfügen.


----------



## Frezy (29. März 2012)

Hey,

Aufpassen... habe ich richtig verstanden, dass du einen Router der VPN unterstützt hinter deinen Telekom Router hängen willst? Dann solltest du aufpassen, je nachdem welches Protokoll du nimmst (PPTP, IPSec, ...), musst du auch die Ports oder auch ganze Protokolle (GRE, ESP) von deinem Telekom Router freischalten/weiterleiten. Oder überhaupt eine DMZ einrichten. (Auch nicht sicher ob das möglich ist.) Wenn der Telekom Router das nicht kann, wird dir das auch nichts weiterhelfen.
Beim auswechseln wäre ich auch vorsichtig. Frag lieber bei der Telekom nach ob das überhaupt möglich ist.

DD-WRT ist eine gute Idee. Jedoch würde ich dir dann einen etwas leistungsstärkeren Router empfehlen. Die Router sind nicht auf DD-WRT ausgelegt und haben verschieden starke Chips. Ich kann dir nicht genau sagen wie stark der Chip sein muss, da ich DD-WRT nur privat oder als Access Points aufflashe um sie zu verwalten.

Bei der Router Wahl kann ich rein von den Speccs dir zustimmen. Ich habe leider noch keine persönliche Erfahrung mit TP-Link Routern gemacht.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Frezy


----------



## K3n$! (29. März 2012)

Wenn, dann würde ich den Speedport nur als Modem verwenden und dann alles via TP-Link steuern. 
Hierbei ist wie gesagt nur die Frage nach dem VLAN offen.


----------



## MaNT1S (4. April 2012)

hat sich schon was neues ergeben?
interessiert mich doch nen bisschen


----------



## danomat (4. April 2012)

Schreib doch mal nen leserbrief an pcgh. 
Ich glaub das ist für viele interessant die keinen neuen drucker wollen


----------



## K3n$! (4. April 2012)

Also bei mir fällt diese E-print Funktion erstmal flach, weil mein Gerät soetwas leider nicht unterstützt. 
Ein neuer Router wäre für mich zwar sehr interessant, aber rein logisch gesehen erstmal überflüssig. 

Ich hatte bisher auch noch nicht die Zeit zu gucken, ob man einfach den Port 9100 weiterleiten kann 
und dann einfach an die dyndns-Adresse die Daten schickt. Und ebenfalls hab ich mich noch nicht um eine c't bemüht.


----------

